# Optimum humidity level for curing?



## Vindicated (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you feel is the best humidity level for curing? Also what's the lowest you've gone and what's the highest you have gone? Lastly, do you have any opinions on humidity beads, the kind typically used for cigars?


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh and what humidity level do you like for general storage? Again what's the highest you've messed when that you have like and again, what's the lowest you've gone that you were okay with.


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 28, 2012)

I assume you have a hygrometer?

A 45% - 55% RH range is perfect for curing.
Anything from 40% - 60% is acceptable and quite doable.

The key is you want a slow and steady cure where you can bring the weed from ~65% RH (some start curing @ 70% but that requires a lot of jar opening etc.) to 55% gradually.

But you can cure in many environments if you can only control it somehow.
Some people have to use dehumidifiers or humidifiers to keep their room 'level' so to speak.
If you need to use those kinds of things then do it but I prefer to not use any.


My storage area is a level 40% - 50% RH depending on season & weather conditions.


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 28, 2012)

50% RH has been my target for cannabis storage. I know 60% - 70% RH is what most tobacco users aim for. I just wonder if 60% RH would feel wet or would have that 'just picked' feel. And really I'm just curious to hear what everyone's first hand experiences are. 

Have you tested 40% RH or 60% RH for yourself? 

I normally use the jar and burp method, but I find that it's not as consistent from batch to batch as I'd like it to be. Although I'm starting to get a pretty good feel for it, I rather rely on beads or an electronic humidifier that can maintain the proper moisture level for several months at a time. I can order beads programmed to 50% RH, but they're pricey. If I can get away with 60 RH (or even better 70% which I know is really pushing it) then I can save a lot of money by using a sillica based cat liter. Sounds weird, but I know many tobacco growers that swear by it.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

50% humidity inside jars is way too dry. i think optimal would be to start at around 60-63% and bring it down to 55% or whatever your liking from there.


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 28, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> 50% humidity inside jars is way too dry. i think optimal would be to start at around 60-63% and bring it down to 55% or whatever your liking from there.



Putting (dried and ready for curing) weed into a 50% jar will raise the RH levels quite quickly to ~65% - 75% RH depending on how well and long it was dried.

That's what I meant by it.

Curing starts @ 65% RH and ends @ 55%.

I didn't mean that you should aim for 50% RH inside the jars, the RH will obviously change depending on jar size, room RH, period inside the jar (how many burps) and a lot of other variables.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 28, 2012)

you are working towards 55% humidity, at which you should try to keep it for as long as possible. this is a good curing RH

the humidity in the jars and the bud are going to be the same.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 28, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> What do you feel is the best humidity level for curing? Also what's the lowest you've gone and what's the highest you have gone? Lastly, do you have any opinions on humidity beads, the kind typically used for cigars?


only put the buds into the jars after they are done drying. 70 to 80rh is what i like to see to start. that tells me i didn't overdry the buds. i can always take em out for a day and dry em on newspaper or a paper bag. but if they're over dried you can't really put the moisture back in. or at best it's really difficult if not impossible as far as i'm concerned. but my magic number is 60-65rh inside the jar after a whole day with the lid on so you get an accurate number. i think that's standard, is it not? i go by simon d's cure method. and it hasn't failed me yet. when i reach that number i let em stay for a few days between burps. then let em slowly lose moisture to where they're at about 55%rh. i've even let em go at 60rh. then it's off to market they go. the process takes from two to four weeks depending on bud density. for me it isn't always about the number at the finish...it's about taking a bud, putting it into a grinder and rolling it up. it's a smell, a feel and a cetain way the bud burns when lit that tells me it's done. ppl differ on what they want at the finish. some ppl like drier buds, some like me like a little moisture. 
i've not used humidity beads. but i have nothing against them.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

jarring too early will mess up aroma big time


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 29, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> only put the buds into the jars after they are done drying. 70 to 80rh is what i like to see to start. that tells me i didn't overdry the buds. i can always take em out for a day and dry em on newspaper or a paper bag. but if they're over dried you can't really put the moisture back in. or at best it's really difficult if not impossible as far as i'm concerned. but my magic number is 60-65rh inside the jar after a whole day with the lid on so you get an accurate number. i think that's standard, is it not? i go by simon d's cure method. and it hasn't failed me yet. when i reach that number i let em stay for a few days between burps. then let em slowly lose moisture to where they're at about 55%rh. i've even let em go at 60rh. then it's off to market they go. the process takes from two to four weeks depending on bud density. for me it isn't always about the number at the finish...it's about taking a bud, putting it into a grinder and rolling it up. it's a smell, a feel and a cetain way the bud burns when lit that tells me it's done. ppl differ on what they want at the finish. some ppl like drier buds, some like me like a little moisture.
> i've not used humidity beads. but i have nothing against them.



Yeah I think 60% - 65% RH is a standard level when you have burped the jars and they have sat there for a bit.
Mine enter around 75% and I stop burping as much when they reach 65% since curing starts @ 65%.




Da Almighty Jew said:


> jarring too early will mess up aroma big time


Yeah for sure. Same with jarring too late. It's all about hitting the sweet spot of 65% - 55% and staying there for 2-4 weeks if possible. 
If the hygrometer shows 80% + RH in the jars I would take them out of the jars again, dry a bit more till they reach 70% - 75% RH at which point you can safely move towards the 65% and start curing.


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. I'm learning a lot about RH. I've always done it by feel, smell, and looks. I was asking about the beads because I hear these don't just dry the air, but also add moisture. They dry or moisturize until the container (normally a Spanish cedar lined box) is at the RH of the beads. The trick I'm told is that you need enough beads for the enclosure. 

Here's my plan and tell me if I'm nuts. I want to build a large container with shelves. Add a bunch of beads so the RH is 60%-65%, keep it that way for a few weeks, then replace the beads with ones that are 50%-55% RH, and keep them in there indefinitely until I'm ready to consume the material. 

As I'm writing this, I'm also thinking instead of beads, an Oasis digital humidifier would be even better because I can set the device to 65, 55, 53, etc. You can say I'm looking for a 'set & forget' system. Where all I have to do is chop, trim, store. Don't get me wrong, the burping method hasn't failed me yet, I'm just thinking out loud and trying to brain storm a better solution.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 29, 2012)

something i've tried recently which has produced the best tasting, best smelling, and smoothest bud for me so far, is drying whole branches slowly over a period of 7-14 days... leaving all but the biggest fan leaves on to be trimmed off later


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice. Where are you hanging them at? In paper boxes or in like a closet? And What's your temps like?


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 29, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> Nice. Where are you hanging them at? In paper boxes or in like a closet? And What's your temps like?


in a basement where there's no light, with a fan in the room oscillating on low (but not blowing directly at the buds)

if there's too much light in the room I hang a bed sheet around the drying area from the ceiling to block off light but not air exchange

temps are always between 70 and 74 f. the lower the drying temperature the slower the dry, which is what we want


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Apr 3, 2021)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> jarring too early will mess up aroma big time


Verrrrry old post but totally agree. Putting buds in damp ish gives a totally diff cure.


----------



## Nod Dranoel (Aug 19, 2022)

Vindicated said:


> What do you feel is the best humidity level for curing? Also what's the lowest you've gone and what's the highest you have gone? Lastly, do you have any opinions on humidity beads, the kind typically used for cigars?


"Buds continue to cure when they are kept at about 60-70 F with humidity at 50 %.The cells retain moisture and convert complex carbohydrates back to simple sugars and break down some pigments, including chlorophyll."

Ed Rosenthals Marijuana Growers Handbook.

I try to start curing at 60%.

70 % is too much moisture, it will be a pain in the a$$ to cure, and also risk mold.


----------

